# Questions on Recruiting in the Combat Trades



## Alex Davis (28 Aug 2011)

Dear Army.ca Forum Members:
My Name is Alex Davis. I am nineteen years old; I live in Ottawa, Ontario in my miniscule little apartment with my girlfriend, going into my second year of schooling at Algonquin College.  I apologize if reading this sounds like a broken record, as I am sure that many of you have heard similar stories to mine, I ask that you bear with me. 

I have always had a fascination with military matters and history, in particular Canada’s rich military history and culture. For many years my friends encouraged me to look into the Canadian Forces, but I was not interested at the time. Before leaving to go to College, my mother and father sat down with me and showed me a recruiting video for the Canadian Forces. Even with the encouragement of my family, I felt unworthy to be part of the organization. I was 50 pounds overweight, severely lacking in confidence and convinced that I was incapable of the heroism of our brave Canadian soldiers. 

Things have changed now. I have lost twenty pounds over the course of the 2011 summer, I have studied intensely, everything that I could find online that had anything marginally to do with the Canadian Forces. I have ordered no less than ten non-fictions on the Afghanistan war and Canada’s involvement, and I am now taking the Canadian Forces very seriously. I have analyzed a number of exciting trades in the military, and have decided that the all-popular Infantry Soldier is my main target. I realize that this may be an almost unachievable goal, given the economic and recruiting atmosphere in the Canadian Forces right now.  But I am an intensely competitive individual, and I am utterly determined to achieve this goal. 

I plan to apply at the Recruiting Centre here in Ottawa, at some time between January 1st 2011 to the end of my last college semester in April. I have been told during interviews with Infantry soldiers that April is the best time of the year to apply for combat trades, but I am not 100% sure of this fact. So I turn to the Army.ca Forum community here. I do this to continue to integrate myself into the Canadian Forces, and to learn as much as I possibly can from experienced individuals. 

If there is any advice anyone can give on the following questions, I will be most grateful. I will reply to your answers as diligently as possible, and answer any questions as well. I have some basic knowledge that I can offer, should anyone have any questions for me. 

Has the end of the Afghan combat mission affected the combat trades to the point where hiring is almost non-existent? Or is the Chief of the Defence staff stocking up to prepare for new missions in the 2012 summer?

What are the best times of the 2011-2012 year for someone to apply to the Canadian Forces combat trades? What is the best time for applying at all?

The Forces.ca Website shows the Infantry Soldier trade to be not accepting applications. Does this mean that one cannot apply at all? or that the trade is closed? Or that the chances of getting in are slim?

What are the ramifications of the recent staff cuts in the Canadian Forces? Have combat trades been affected by these? Do these cuts make the recruiting atmosphere even more vacant?


----------



## charlee (29 Aug 2011)

Well, April will be a new fiscal year, so that's when they can tell you if new recruits are being taken in for certain trades.


----------



## Ayrsayle (29 Aug 2011)

As a non-military member (yet) but an accepted applicant, I'll take a stab at your questions:

Hiring is not "non-existent" (I'd be a pretty good example to the contrary) - however, the numbers they are taking in this year are much less then they have in previous years. It is my understanding that the combat arms are currently overborne with members and applicants (which may change with time). 

I would strongly recommend applying before the end of April (at the very least) - earlier would be better, assuming they will accept it (I'd aim to have it in mid-march). It takes a while to get all the needed information organized and a significant amount of time to go through the various steps of the process. My process was reasonably hassle free and still took nearly 3 months.

Infantry is currently closed - IE, not accepting applications. If you do not have an application in at the moment, it is unlikely they will take it or you to be accepted this year. I'd be aiming for next year, personally.

No idea about the last question, hopefully someone else can make a comment.

Settle in, take a look around this site and note all the available information - there is lots to read/learn here! feel free to send me a PM if you had any other questions.

Good luck!


----------



## Tow Tripod (29 Aug 2011)

Alex, Dude were closed in the Infantry. Try something else but what ever you don't find a trade where you have to wait for months in PAT platoon.


----------



## Pusser (29 Aug 2011)

Tow Tripod said:
			
		

> Alex, Dude were closed in the Infantry. Try something else but what ever you don't find a trade where you have to wait for months in PAT platoon.



However, don't accept an offer for an occupation you're not truly interested in, just so you can get in faster or spend less time awaiting training.  It's better to wait for what you want then to get stuck doing something you don't enjoy.  It is difficult to excel at anything if you don't like it.

Start the process now, but be prepared to wait for what you want.  If you're the right guy, you'll get there.  The fact that you're losing weight at a great rate (hopefully through a sensible diet and exercise) shows great determination which will do you well in the interview.  Keep your eyes on the prize and remember that good things come to those who wait.


----------



## C-Irv (29 Aug 2011)

Question along the same lines: 

Does anyone know if reserve recruitment targets are the same as the Reg? For instance, do the reserves try to maintain their numbers, hiring to make up for the natural attrition of soldiers, or does the trade being closed mean that they slowly lose numbers until they are allowed to hire again?


----------



## Animatronic Fireman (30 Aug 2011)

It is best to call the reserve you would be applying to.  Each reserve has a different demand so the forces.ca doesn't represent the demand at each reserve.

Good luck.


----------



## C-Irv (30 Aug 2011)

Thank you, that's what I hoped. I called the unit in july and they said to try back in September (which is when a recruiter would be available), so I just wanted to know if there was a difference in recruitment numbe
rs for reserves and regular. I was still going to call next week sometime, and have also bsegun filling out the paper work available on line.


----------



## PJGary (16 Sep 2011)

C-Irv said:
			
		

> Question along the same lines:
> 
> Does anyone know if reserve recruitment targets are the same as the Reg? For instance, do the reserves try to maintain their numbers, hiring to make up for the natural attrition of soldiers, or does the trade being closed mean that they slowly lose numbers until they are allowed to hire again?



Basically, it's a numbers game. In the reserves, because recruiting is through one's brigade, and one is more or less recruited straight into ones unit (technically, although you still have to pass your courses, you are your units problem rather than PAT or wherever) units can all of a sudden fill up with soldiers who are NES (Non effective strength) or ED&T (Excused drill and training). When this happens, the unit goes through a hiring freeze. However, usually about once a year, the brass will clean house of the dead weight OR guys will fail/quit/cry/release, and then there will be open spots again, so the unfortunate truth is: unless you are supp. res/prior service, it's just dumb luck if you get it in at the right time. My advice, make your own luck, call (or even better, go_ into _ the recruiting office) as often as possible, don't leave it up to anyone else to contact you.

ALSO! For Pete's sake, don't join a trade you do not intend to stay with, if you think it was hard going through the recruitment process, just _wait_ till you hear stories from the guys who have or have tried a VOT. 

Hope this helps!


----------

